# No signal on all Odd numbered transponders



## billjr (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
On Wednesday, I lost many channels all at once. No particular pattern. After calling in, they cannot get out until next Monday. The channels that are off all say "searching for satellite signal" which I have had before when I lost ALL channels due to weather , etc. But half my channels are fine. I have since checked, and noticed all my Odd numbered transponders have no signal, on the Even numbered ones the signal levels are in the 90's, and those channels work fine. I can get a DirecTV receiver locally at Circuit City and replace it if that's the problem so that I won't miss weekend shows I want to see. The present receiver is a Sony (Sat-B55) that I replaced the original with many years ago. (I've had the service since 7/96). Any suggestions as to what anyone might think is causing my problem ?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you have a multi-switch or just the one receiver?
Missing "odd" transponders means the 13 volts isn't getting to the dish, but the 18 volts is for the even transponders.


----------



## turbrodude (Sep 18, 2006)

yah, Swap your cables around on the 18V and 13V and see if you lose even transponders instead. If you still only lose odds, then I bet your LNB on the dish is bad. That's what happened to me, although my even transponder signal strength was piss-poor while my odds were completely dead.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

This is usually caused by an open or shorted cable connector.


----------



## billjr (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, thank you both for such quick responses. But now I have to show my ignorance. I only have the one receiver, and I'm not sure what leads you are talking about (the 18v and 13v). The only thing I know of attached to the dish is the COAX, are those leads you mentioned inside the receiver ? I put this up over ten years ago, and I only remember the COAX. I'm tryong to remeber if there were 2 connections on the LNB, I'm going to check that tomorrow.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's probably just one coax connection then. Just check to be sure it's still snug, dry and corrosion-free.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

More specifically, start at the receiver, checking the integrity of each connector in your coax line by completely removing, inspecting for corrosion, and re-tightening each connector with a 7/16" wrench. Pay special attention to the connectors where the coax passes through the grounding block outside your home. Also be aware of any places where the cable passes through a double female adapter, frequently found near the dish. 

Finally, if you haven't yet found the problem, remove the LNB assembly from the support arm with a long-shaft Phillips screwdriver and a pair of pliers and check the coax connector at the LNB port. Be careful not to move your dish by bumping it, and re-tighten the connector there very carefully until just snug to prevent damaging the port on the LNB.

The most common cause of your problem is a loose or corroded connector at the grounding block pass through. If the above doesn't solve your problem, it's much more likely that you've got a bad LNB than a bad receiver.


----------



## Budman2000 (Jan 19, 2008)

Same thing here, but even numbered transponders. 

The whole story begins here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1401183&postcount=25


----------

